# disconnecting summer/winter hookup



## BigD (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello:

I am a new member.

I have searched the theads and found my question asked but not really answered so I am hoping to get some help.

I have a summer/winter hookup to heat my hot water.

I have an oil fired New Yorker Steel Boiler to heat my house and hot water. My house heat is hot water radiator heat.

The hot water for bathing etc. is heated on demand and runs through a coil in the furnace. There is no tank which stores it.

Electric is inexpensive where I live and I think I will save money by using the electric hot water heater to heat my hot water rather than the furnace. I know some people say that the summer/winter hookup saves money during the winter because the furnace is already running to keep the heat in the house on. I don't really think it saves much because unless the furnace is actually running while you are using the hot water (which seems to be hardly ever) - the furnace turns on. So I have definately made the decision to use an electric hot water heater to heat my hot water.

I know how to bypass the coils so that I can install my electric water heater.

What I don't know is how to "tell" the furnace that I no longer want to use the hot water function so it doesn't continue to turn on and cycle.

Basically I only want the furnace to turn on when heating the house.

I have read the manual that comes with the furnace and I think there are one or more wires that have to be disconnected in the control box (which is made by Honeywell) in order to do this but it wasnt really made clear.

My fear is that if I bypass the coils or cap them off, the furnace wont know that I did this and will continue to think it is supposed to heat my hot water and will turn on periodically like it does now even if I am not using any hot water.

I hope I have explained this properly.

There is no separate switch to turn just the water heating part off.

I do not want to run the water through the coils and then into the tank. I want to bypass the coils altogether. Now that I think about it, I wouldn't really have an objection running through the coils as long as the coils were not being used the heat the water. 

Can anybody help me with this?

Thank you very much.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 8, 2013)

Let me start by saying I don't know anything about it but if your hot water is on demand, wouldn't water flow signal the furnace to start. So if you bypass the coils there will be no signal ?


----------



## keepinitcool (Apr 10, 2013)

You need to draw a schematic/picture diagram of what the piping arrangement is and also post a picture of the inners of the controller.  Too many different setups out there and your explanation of the system is kind of confusing.  If you can do this maybe we can help you out better.


----------

